# Lifeboats - and Dutch Coasters



## Norman Trewren (Sep 27, 2005)

Looking for photos of RNLB Marie Winstone and Hyman Winstone - also, one for you Ruud - of Carabeka ships Erebus and Horst.

Thanks all

Norman


----------



## Jan Hendrik (Feb 14, 2005)

Norman, you find photos and a write up of both vessels in the book "Geen zee te hoog".
I am sure Ruud will help you with some nice shots, otherwise I can scan and send the pictures from this book. It includes a beached "Horst".
Jan


----------



## ruud (Dec 6, 2004)

Ahoy Jan & Norman,
Will post the piccies later on today.
Here the Erebus 1950, scanned from the book Carebeka 1939-1983, it's worth to have this one in your collection, published by WSS-IBSN 0 905617 78 9
Written in English/Dutch.
Photo courtesy by E.Houwerzijl


----------



## ruud (Dec 6, 2004)

Ahoy Norman,

Here the Horst 1939, at her trials and her details:
Photo courtesy by J.Oostmeijer


----------



## ruud (Dec 6, 2004)

ruud said:


> Ahoy Norman,
> 
> Here the Horst 1939, the first 2 piccies are from Zaanstad Gemeentearchief, unloading wood in a perilous situation, the third is an old postcard ['60's] made in Malmo


The others will go in another thread


----------



## ruud (Dec 6, 2004)

Ahoy Norman,

Here the Horst as Jan mentioned, beached, and on her her trials, and the last one both together with the Eddystone, layed up?


----------



## Galley Boy (Jun 14, 2005)

*Lifeboat pics*



Norman Trewren said:


> Looking for photos of RNLB Marie Winstone and Hyman Winstone - also, one for you Ruud - of Carabeka ships Erebus and Horst.
> 
> Thanks all
> 
> Norman


A couple of pics of 52-15 & 52-19 in the gallery soon,help your self, hope they are okay
Galley Boy (Applause)


----------



## Norman Trewren (Sep 27, 2005)

Jan, Ruud en Galley Boy - Hartelijk bedank.

Believe it or not, Horst was the first ship I ever went to sea aboard, sometime in the late '40s. From Bo'ness to Methil, as a guest of the Master, a good friend of my father's. He went on to skipper Erebus.

GB - I look forward to the piccies of the Aruns. Both of them have a 'family interest'!

Very many thanks all

Norman

(Applause) (Thumb) (*))


----------



## Jan Hendrik (Feb 14, 2005)

All 3 vessels as shown on one photo were owned by the same company: Rederij Schothorst from Groningen.
Additional info on the "Horst"
Allied forces took over the vessel for operation "Dynamo" in 1940, English crew came on board and the English flag went in top.
The vessel assisted in repatriating forces from France and during one such operation she got beached in Dunkirk (Malo des Bains beach) where it was confiscated by the Germans.
Same happened to the vessel "Sursum Corda" which can be seen on same photo in the background.
These vessels were re-commissioned after the war.
(Source "Geen Zee te Hoog")


----------



## Norman Trewren (Sep 27, 2005)

Thank you, Jan. 

Norman


----------



## stef37 (Mar 15, 2008)

Hi Anyone know or got any photo's the Heinrich Brandt she used to carry timber finland and have her own derricks.


----------



## Sarah Briggs (Dec 14, 2010)

Marie Winstone was my great aunt. What is your relation?


----------

